# Cold weather cutting and chain oil



## Adkjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil 

Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 3, 2012)

Adkjake said:
			
		

> Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil
> 
> Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?


If you are springing for expensive Husky bar oil, then just buy their winter weight stuff.


----------



## Axe140 (Jan 3, 2012)

I mix canola oil with my bar oil when the temps get colder. Usually 50/50


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 3, 2012)

A hot saw will solve that quickly.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 3, 2012)

As much as I cut anymore I buy the tractor supply stuff. For winter I thin with a precise two glugs or so of diesel.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 3, 2012)

I remember reading to use SAE 30 in my chainsaw manual, so SAE 20 should be a little thinner, just one more option...


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 3, 2012)

Both Husky and Stihl sell winter weight bar oil.   Same price as their regular bar oil.

Yeah, it's a little more expensive than the TSC stuff, but considering how cord a gallon cuts, it's not that expensive.

Ken


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used the winter weight stuff but honestly unless your cutting in sub-20 Â°F  temps all the time, the regular stuff flows great once the saw gets some heat in it.  Having some on hand for that first fill isn't a bad idea tho.  I'm a little leary of old tricks like thinning with diesel/kerosene.  Could always run the TSC bar oil for normal work and have a gallon of Stihl/Husky winter weight around.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't buy Winter weight oil.  Yes, it is slow to pour but the saw is hot so it warms it up.  When it is so cold that Summer weight won't pour, I will switch to medium weight.


----------



## artmos (Jan 3, 2012)

When it's so cold that summer weight won't work,you'll find me in my easy chair with a molson canadian!! art


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 3, 2012)

artmos said:
			
		

> When it's so cold that summer weight won't work,you'll find me in my easy chair with a molson canadian!! art



I would rather be cutting wood when the oil doesn't flow than in the hot, humid summertime with sweat and bugs.  

Ken


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 3, 2012)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> artmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
and I only drink beer when it's hot, humid summertime with sweat and bugs.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 4, 2012)

My experience has been that it depends on the saw.  My old Stihl 028 and 011 both go through precisely a fill of regular Stihl bar oil per tank of gas, regardless of the temperature......perfect!    My son's new Stihl saws won't hardly oil at all with the regular stuff when it is cold, and he has to use the winter grade.


----------



## Adkjake (Jan 4, 2012)

+2, I'd much rather cut and split when it is 9*F than when it is 90*.  Molson tastes so much better when it is 90F!!

Love the Canola oil suggestion. Nothing like a low cholesterol saw!


----------



## b33p3r (Jan 4, 2012)

Only 2 years into heating with wood and I agree that I like cutting,hauling and splitting in the cold weather with no bugs. As far as beer goes....I only enjoy it from January-December.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 4, 2012)

The hot saw idea is fine until the saw cools and the bar oil makes a slurry with chips/dust and hardens in the rail. When cutting below freezing, I use winter weight bar oil or cut regular oil with diesel.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 4, 2012)

I simply thin mine with a little Dexron ATF. Cheap & quick. A C


----------



## sparklow (Jan 4, 2012)

I leave my saws out in the shed but keep my bar oil in the cellar.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 4, 2012)

Most saw mfgs recommend cutting the normal SAE 30 bar oil with up to 50% kero/diesel as the temps drop below 40 F, or going to multigrade.

This is from a book that is a compendium of saw repair/maint manuals.

Some modern saws simply will not pump chain oil once temps are below freezing.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 4, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Most saw mfgs recommend cutting the normal SAE 30 bar oil with up to 50% kero/diesel as the temps drop below 40 F, or going to multigrade.
> 
> This is from a book that is a compendium of saw repair/maint manuals.
> 
> Some modern saws simply will not pump chain oil once temps are below freezing.



Actually most modern saw manuals I've read don't reccomend using SAE 30wt or any other engine oil anymore unless there are no other alternatives.  Bar oil has a tack additive  (Canola is naturally somewhat tacky) to keep it on the chain longer than 30 wt.  Using Engine oil is an old school recomendation/practice.  With TSC supplying bar oil at 7$ a gallon there isn't a price advantage either.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 4, 2012)

I switch to winter weight . . . the price of bar oil has never been a major issue to me. I figure I save enough in heating to treat my saw to decent lubrication.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 4, 2012)

Adkjake said:
			
		

> Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil
> 
> Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?




I run Canola Oil in the saws, last weekend when cutting a Cherry the chains seemed to be getting oil just fine.


zap


----------



## smokinj (Jan 4, 2012)

You can add a Little kerosene to the oil.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 4, 2012)

I use what I got. I mostly mix in some oil I have half quarts of. 
Yesterday it was 20 and the straight bar lube was slinging fine.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 4, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> I use what I got. I mostly mix in some oil I have half quarts of.
> Yesterday it was 20 and the straight bar lube was slinging fine.




Its not cold yet! lol If you can get it in the saw it going to work fine. Its really a matter of that glob of oil being bigger than the hole.... ;-)


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 4, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Its not cold yet! lol If you can get it in the saw it going to work fine. Its really a matter of that glob of oil being bigger than the hole.... ;-)


+10
I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 4, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which has me thinking. 
I have 2 of these left over from spring. 
I might save those for filling the saw. :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 4, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..... :cheese:


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 4, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Ja, I thought about using a squeeze bottle.  It was a game changer in the Ketchup market.

You'd think the gallon jugs of chain oil would come with a pop-top.  Why do they have a bigger hole than the saw anyway?  Maybe by design, to keep us from force feeding oil that's too thick for the saw.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 4, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Why do they have a bigger hole than the saw anyway?  Maybe by design, to keep us from force feeding oil that's too thick for the saw.



hah!   I have a 1970's Homelite with an tiny, tiny oil fill hole, less than a half inch diameter.

Ken


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been refilling a gear oil squeeze bottle for a couple years now. It so much easier to deal with, and neater too. Not just in the cold weather either.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 4, 2012)

Squeeze bottles work in cold weather, and so do those large mouth liquid laundry soap bottles.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Jan 4, 2012)

My grandfather told me to use used motor oil & bar oil 50/50 mix


----------



## JustWood (Jan 4, 2012)

SIERRADMAX said:
			
		

> My grandfather told me to use used motor oil & bar oil 50/50 mix



........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're off !!   :coolsmile:


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm with jay, if it pours, it works. I've never noticed a difference in cold weather. Still a bit in the tank when it runs out if gas. 
If it concerns you, the wally world stuff is cheap, and thin, and tacky.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 5, 2012)

What is a good mix of diesel to the summer weight oil? Cheers!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 5, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> What is a good mix of diesel to the summer weight oil? Cheers!




Wouldn't mixing in Diesel/Kerosene reduce the flashpoint and make the oil easier to ignite accidentally?  I think I'd rather pour in 10W40 than mix fuel in my oil.


----------



## Joey (Jan 5, 2012)

Just a quick thank you.  Thanx for the Canola oil tip.  I thinned my Stihl bar oil with 2 capfuls of Canola oil and it thinned the bar oil out nicely.  Just finished bucking up my last 2 cords of Cherry for next year.  My bar oil was so cold the past few days, I couldnt get it to flow out of the gallon bottle.  It was kinda like watching the Heinz Ketchup commercial,,,anticipation....thanx again for the tip.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

Been having problems with oil getting to my chain and have been using Echo bar and chain oil.. It is very thick and I suspect just will not flow to the bar.. The saw is using oil but it isn't going to the bar and I have checked for blockage at the bar and it was OK so now I will try thinning the bar oil to see if it helps.. Great post!

Ray


----------



## Halligan (Jan 21, 2013)

FWIW, I use a gear oil squeeze bottle for my bar oil. It works great and I never spill any oil, even when filling my 1970's Homelite with the tiny hole that Ken45 mentioned. I learned the gear oil bottle trick from my dad who also used a gear oil bottle since the 1970's to fill the aforementioned Homelite.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

Tried thinning down the bar oil with 10W40 and replaced the bar clamping side cover with a spare with from a donor saw as mine was warped and it seems to oil much better now so I suspect the heavy oil is the culprit..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Adkjake said:


> Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil
> 
> Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?


 
I run Canola Oil (Wesson) summer & winter.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

zap said:


> I run Canola Oil (Wesson) summer & winter.


Do you run it straight or mix with bar and chain oil?

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Do you run it straight or mix with bar and chain oil?
> 
> Thanx,
> Ray


Straight out of the jug.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

zap said:


> Straight out of the jug.


Sounds good Zap thanx for the info! 

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Sounds good Zap thanx for the info!
> 
> Ray


Smokin gave me the tip, been running it since.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

zap said:


> Smokin gave me the tip, been running it since.


One more thing does a tank of oil last through a tank of fuel?

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> One more thing does a tank of oil last through a tank of fuel?
> 
> Ray


Not sure what my oil setting is on but yes, when I fill the saw up with gas I check the oil, always a good amount left. About a quarter left in the oil reserve.

Grab a small bottle of Canola Oil first to try it, if you don't like it give the rest of the bottle to your wife for cooking!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> One more thing does a tank of oil last through a tank of fuel?
> 
> Ray


There should be just a little bar oil left in the tank when the fuel runs out. I adjust my saw to run this way, so I know the chain's getting max lubrication. A C


----------



## raybonz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanx AC I don't think the 023 is adjustable ..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Thanx AC I don't think the 023 is adjustable ..
> 
> Ray


My 028 woodboss is automatic, not adjustable, but still has about 1/4 or just below when I refill.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 21, 2013)

Yea Ray, if the oiler isn't adjustable, I usually adjust the oil viscosity to make it run through the saw a bit faster in cold weather. My 192T is a non adj oiler, but I can still get 3/4 of a tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel. A C


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> My 028 woodboss is automatic, not adjustable, but still has about 1/4 or just below when I refill.


Zap have you tried using this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Pure-Canola-Oil-48-fl-oz/10450988#Product+Reviews
Seems it will work as well as name brand and much cheaper.. Supposed to taste good too in case I get hungry lol..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you try it yet? I buy it in a bigger jug but that should work.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Zap have you tried using this:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Pure-Canola-Oil-48-fl-oz/10450988#Product Reviews
> Seems it will work as well as name brand and much cheaper.. Supposed to taste good too in case I get hungry lol..
> 
> Ray


If I drink it I'll be $hitting and splitting lol 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> Did you try it yet? I buy it in a bigger jug but that should work.


I like big jugs hell pretty much all jugs .. The wally world web site didn't indicate a larger jug however that is 48 oz..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I like big jugs hell pretty much all jugs .. The wally world web site didn't indicate a larger jug however that is 48 oz..
> 
> Ray


I buy mine at BJ's, 5 quarts in one jug. Smokin likes the big jugs too!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I like big jugs hell pretty much all jugs .. The wally world web site didn't indicate a larger jug however that is 48 oz..
> 
> Ray


I finally took my cutting gloves out of the back of the rhino, (frozen) they're down by the Liberty drying off, I might make a run back in to cut something!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> I buy mine at BJ's, 5 quarts in one jug. Smokin likes the big jugs too!


Yes I can understand in fact he probably likes to get a pair..


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Yes I can understand in fact he probably likes to get a pair..


I'll call BJ's on Monday so I can check what I'm paying compared to the one you posted, if it's less per ounce I'll try it.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> I'll call BJ's on Monday so I can check what I'm paying compared to the one you posted, if it's less per ounce I'll try it.


We go to BJ's weekly and hold the gold member's card so it pays back the membership fees and then some but sometimes things are cheaper elsewhere.. You can't beat the deli prices there for sure! Water softener salts are way cheaper there too... It's worth the trip..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 25, 2013)

zap said:


> Did you try it yet? I buy it in a bigger jug but that should work.


Gonna try this tomorrow.. Hopefully my oiler is working correctly!

Ray


----------



## nate379 (Jan 25, 2013)

You guys made me remember that my saw is still in the bed of my truck.  Been back there since Thanksgiving.  whoops


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 25, 2013)

BJ'S & Big jugs, really guys, I thought this was a family safe forum. A C


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Gonna try this tomorrow.. Hopefully my oiler is working correctly!
> 
> Ray


Make sure you tell us how you like it.


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 26, 2013)

Ken45 said:


> I would rather be cutting wood when the oil doesn't flow than in the hot, humid summertime with sweat and bugs.
> 
> Ken


 and SPIDERS!!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 26, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> BJ'S & Big jugs, really guys, I thought this was a family safe forum. A C


You sir have a dirty mind! What are you trying to insinuate? This is slanderous talk !! 

Ray


----------



## nate379 (Jan 27, 2013)

nate379 said:


> You guys made me remember that my saw is still in the bed of my truck.  Been back there since Thanksgiving.  whoops



Looks like its staying there for a while.  It's stuck in like 3" of ice.


----------



## steve-o (Feb 6, 2014)

Adkjake said:


> Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil
> 
> Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?





Adkjake said:


> Had the opportunity to go over and cut some more from my friend's log pile today, and seeing as how skiing conditions are not good up here, and it was going to be in the single digits, why not. Was actually not a bad day for cutting and loading wood even though the high for the morning was 9*, sunny and no wind. Did notice when filling up the saw, the bar and chain oil was like tar. I use the Husqvarna Premium Bar and Chain oil
> 
> Do any of the long time chainsaw users thin the bar and chain oil when it is really cold? If so what do you use?


Before starting my chainsaw in cold weather, I apply a liberal dose of chain lube (available from WD-40, Liquid Wrench, et al) to the bar and chain as a safeguard until the oiler starts pumping.  My first tankful is a 50/50 mix of regular chain bar and canola oil.  I keep my jug of chain bar oil inside my truck on the floorboard to keep it warm.  Subsequent tankfuls are straight chain bar oil, which works fine since the saw is already warmed up from use.

This method works great for my chainsaws - now if I could figure out a cold weather remedy for the B&S motor on my log splitter!


----------



## Flamestead (Feb 6, 2014)

The Husky summer oil is labeled as 30wt, and their winter as 10wt.

{edit: I wish the age of these older threads was more obvious.}


----------



## splitoak (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the same issue with the 290 and heavy bar oil....so alot of guys use canola oil all year long....im def gonna try it...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

10# winter bar oil in winter.   Orange cap Husky or Essence.

30# summer oil in warmer weather.  I liked Poulon green jug a lot.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I use either stihl or husqy bar oil.
I've been out in 10ºF and I don't have any more or less oil left in the reservoir when the gas is empty Summer or Winter.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 16, 2014)

Straight canola oil works fine.. Buy the Walmart brand of pure canola oil for best deal.. No problems at all here..


----------



## johnpma (Feb 18, 2014)

couple of tablespoons of marvel mystery oil for me. grandfather showed me this 40 years ago


----------

